# K2 Ordered and Need Some Questions Answered



## Mike67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looking for some feedback on some general questions before I let my K2 ship to me next week:
1)  I read a few authors that are not mainstream popular and I am the type of reader that enjoys starting the book on Release Tuesday.  I think Amazon, the publishers, or a combination of the two are going to prevent this from happening because the Kindle edition won't be available on Release Tuesday.  Example: Brian Freeman's IN THE DARK is released 3/31/09.  His other books are on Kindle but I don't know how long after the release date it took for them to be available.  I hear you can request people on this site to help you get 'clicks' for the Kindle edition on Amazon but how many does it take and it is a feasible possibility?
2)  Does Kindle 1 have a web browser?  I called Amazon's Kindle Dept and the guy said no Kindle has web browsing....is that true?  I know K2 isn't out yet but does anybody know if it will have this capability?  I am talking about sites other than Kindle store, Wikipedia, etc.
3)  I am a bit concerned about needing to use a book light.  I want to be able to read the Kindle and that's it.  Can I assume that as long as I can read a book in lower light level then I will be able to read the Kindle as well?

Any feedback is appreciated...thanks...-Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Mike.

1) Some books are published on Release Tuesday, some aren't. Some you're allowed to preorder, others you can't. It's kind of a toss up. I think it depends on the publisher. As for making a book available for the Kindle, again, that's the publisher.

2) Yes, there's a web browser. It's basic, but it's there.

3) Think of your Kindle as a book. If you need a light to read a paperback, you'll need it to read on the Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

1. this feature just brings the popularity of the book to amazon's attention. its the publishers and authors who have the real say about whether or not a book is Kindlized.
2. K1 does have aweb broswer, but its an experimential feature. The key thing about the Kindle web broswer is to avoid picture heavy sites and try to stick to mobile site(typically for phones)
3. The screen on the kindle looks just like paper and needs as much light as you would need while reading with paper.

Welcome to the Board!

wow someone beat me to the answer. lol.
note to self: type faster


----------



## Mike67 (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed on how quick replies were sent for my questions.

Thank you!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

What's more impressive is that we gave you the same info. 
Were a friendly bunch. Little crazy and obsessive though.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> What's more impressive is that we gave you the same info.
> Were a friendly bunch. Little crazy and obsessive though.


Little?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Little?


Ssshhhh...He's new don't scare him off.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ssshhhh...He's new don't scare him off.


Whoops! Um,I have turret's of the keyboard, you should ignore my posts unless they make sense, I think.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Since your questions have been answered and quite well, I will just say hello Mike and welcome!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This group is very friendly and welcoming. They always come through with great answers. Welcome to the board.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Mike -

Connie from goodreads here. Welcome! This is the link I was referring to -

"I want this on my Kindle!"
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.0.html

Based on the responses you've received today, I don't know if it will help, but there certainly is a lot of "clicking" going on. Also check out the Kindle Accessories section for info on lights and covers.

Hope you enjoy your K2!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look at this thread:

Web Browsing


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Mike,  Hi.  How are you?  Welcome to KindleBoards!

You should visit the Intro & Welcome board.  Let everyone know you are here and get a proper welcome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Mike!  Would love for you to make an intro on the *Intro/Welcome Board*.


----------

